# Connecticut Moms



## skeegan23 (Apr 28, 2008)

Hello,

I’m looking for moms in CT specifically North East. I live in the “quiet corner”. I’m relatively new to the area. I’ve been searching for other like minded mommas with not much luck, specifically non-vaxing families. I’m trying to find a good pediatrician or family doctor in my area and would love a recommendation. I hope I can find other moms near me for some advice!! 

Thank you!


----------



## StephanieHarmon (Oct 26, 2017)

skeegan23 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm looking for moms in CT specifically North East. I live in the "quiet corner". I'm relatively new to the area. I've been searching for other like minded mommas with not much luck, specifically non-vaxing families. I'm trying to find a good pediatrician or family doctor in my area and would love a recommendation. I hope I can find other moms near me for some advice!!
> 
> Thank you!


no idea here... but I hope you'll find what you're looking for


----------



## mirandawhyte (Jun 20, 2018)

skeegan23 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm looking for moms in CT specifically North East. I live in the "quiet corner". I'm relatively new to the area. I've been searching for other like minded mommas with not much luck, specifically non-vaxing families. I'm trying to find a good pediatrician or family doctor in my area and would love a recommendation. I hope I can find other moms near me for some advice!!
> 
> Thank you!


I can't suggest you about this but I hope you can find what you're looking for.


----------

